# Eft



## NoxCerberus (Jan 23, 2009)

Has anyone tried using EFT to cure SA?

http://www.emofree.com/


----------



## iwannabecoolplzhelp (Mar 18, 2009)

O boy, there is a reason why accredited Universities don't have a course on it! This is actually on the quack list (google that if interested). There are lots and lots of data and studies on CBT which is what many therpist today tend to use showing its effectiveness. There is always the tendency to want to be on the cutting edge and find this great, quick fix, but if you want real results rather than just feeling like you're onto something then I suggest to stick with the tried and true methods.


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

If you've wanted to know more about EFT nd how it's done there's a free online event that will run for 10 consecutive days starting Sunday February 21st at 8 PM Eastern time (U.S.). I'm sure you can jump in late if you don't catch it the first day (today)

Excerpt from site advertisement:
_EFT works across the board. This simple meridian tapping
technique can be done one on one, or in a group setting
or YOU can do it - with just yourself._
_You will learn everything you need to know about EFT 
including self-tapping techniques AND experience group EFT 
sessions that can change you in the moment through The
Tapping Summit._

Link=> www.TappingWorldSummit.com. 
This is an online virtual audio event. You won't have to make any
phone calls, or download any software to experience the Tapping World
Summit, just connect to the link we have provided for you at the
designated time and days.


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)




----------

